# Will I like the 566?



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

im interested in the Look 566 frameset, ive seen a few for sale and the price is more than reasonable but I am curious to know is it for me? im a climber at about 110lbs and 5'5 in height, im looking for a bike that i can use in the mountains. i would like the bike to have an aggressive position with the saddle much higher than the handle bars. i understand that the 566 is supposed to be more "comfortable" than the other models but i would still like it to be a race bike. im looking for any opinions or recommendations, thanks ahead of time


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Trust me, you can race a 566. I used to race my plush road bike as well. I did end up buying a dedicated race bike, but comfort geo should not deter you from racing it FYI.


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

by the way, originally ive been considering a 585 since i know that frame will fit the bill for me


----------



## aluminum (May 6, 2011)

CleavesF said:


> Trust me, you can race a 566. I used to race my plush road bike as well. I did end up buying a dedicated race bike, but comfort geo should not deter you from racing it FYI.


well im more of a climber than a sprinter, im light so i dont believe id ever expierence frame flex but having a stiff frame is very important to me. im not a "weightweenie" where my whole belief revolves around weight and that if a frame is 200 grams heavier than another its crap. ive been looking at the 585 and thats what originally got me interested in look frames but ive come across the 566 and just want to know what people thought of it


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

The 566 is certainly race-able. I have one, don't race, but it's plenty stiff. My wife rides a Parlee Z4, which Team Sky were racing 2 or 3 years ago and I don't notice a whole lot of difference except the Parlee is a bit stiffer, but then again it's built that way. The Look 566 is not far behind, and considering your weight it will be plenty stiff, and plenty comfortable. However the pro race look you are searching for might not be as attainable on the 566 as on the 585. 

Go with fit, forget about how you look.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> i would like the bike to have an aggressive position with the saddle much higher than the handle bars.


Then I don't think the geo of the 566 is what you want. You'll probably want to go with the 585 Origin. 
That said I have ridden both. 
The 566 is very smooth. More so than the 585. I also felt that the frame was plenty stiff as well. I'm 160 and 5'9. 
However, the 585 is quicker and snappier _ feeling _ to me and I am riding the Optimum version which is closer to the 566's geo. 
I think you'll want to go with the 585 for what you are looking for.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> Then I don't think the geo of the 566 is what you want. You'll probably want to go with the 585 Origin.
> That said I have ridden both.
> The 566 is very smooth. More so than the 585. I also felt that the frame was plenty stiff as well. I'm 160 and 5'9.
> However, the 585 is quicker and snappier _ feeling _ to me and I am riding the Optimum version which is closer to the 566's geo.
> I think you'll want to go with the 585 for what you are looking for.


Actually the 585 Optimum is more upright than even the 566. Here are the stack and reach measurements for a 53cm frame size in mm:

585 Optimum: 577 stack 363 reach
566: 572 stack 375 reach
585 Origin: 563 stack 381 reach

I have a 565 (585's lower priced cousin) and have test ridden the 566, I agree with maximum7 that it is a plenty good frame. Don't let the "comfort" marketing slant deter you from buying one, if the geo works. 

Speaking of geo, the 49cm 566 has a 531mm stack and 362mm reach compared to the 49cm 585 with 517mm stack and 377mm reach. So the difference is 14mm of steerer spacers and 15mm of stem. I'd be concerned about that reach difference, that might mean a 100mm stem on one bike and a 80mm stem on the other.

Here's a useful link to stack and reach: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2907645&postcount=421


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*Yes, you will like the 566*

There is nothing not to like about the 566. I've been riding mine for 4 months now, and find it is, yes, comfortable - meaning that I do not feel beat up or sore after long 50+ mile rides. (Riding a century with it this weekend, I expect it to be just as good). But is is plenty stiff for climbing. I can easily stand up on a climb and the bike will respond with increased speed and torque to the wheel. Descents are stable and fast. In fact, I am still learning the limits of the bike. 

When people say this bike is comfortable they imply that it is not a "real" race bike. Think BMW 3 series or Audi A4 as the 566, versus a race bike being more like a Mini Cooper. (I am using affordable autos as examples.) My A4 is plenty fast and responsive, but I can still cruise with it on a long drive. My neighbors Mini? Well, it is comfortable too, more nimble, but feels like it is riding steel tires when it hits a bump. That can get tiring. 

Another plus for the 566? Yes, it is at least as good as any bike in it's category, if not better than most; but you will not see many in club or charity rides. It's fun when your gear is unique.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I brought home a 566 yesterday. Previously I did about 80 miles on a Spesh Roubaix demo. My initial impressions are that the 566 has a great ride although not quite as smooth as the Roubaix, but the 566 is more stable and responsive. I did a descent at 42mph this morning and it was rock solid throughout.


----------

